# [openoffice] freeze trop souvent [solved]

## mobidyc

Bonjour,

openoffice n'arrête pas de freezer chez moi  :Crying or Very sad: 

lorsque je tente d'accèder à la configuration de l'imprimante ou simplement d'imprimer, ça freeze.

lorsque je fais plusieurs copier-coller, ça freeze.

si j'ouvre un fichier word c'est encore pire, le simple fait de vouloir l'enregistrer le fait freezer.

si je le kille, je ne peux le relancer que si je supprime la socket /tmp/OSL_PIPE_1000_SingleOfficeIPC_....

j'utilisais openoffice-bin alors j'ai désinstallé cette version et j'ai compilé les sources - en désactivant les CFLAGS pour le rendre moins fragile (cf. la fonction pkg_setup() de l'ebuild) - et le problème persiste.

revdep-rebuild ne me trouve rien.

quand je lance openoffice par le terminal, voici ce que j'obtiens:

```

$> ooffice 

javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! 

GTK Accessibility Module initialized

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /apps/openoffice)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /apps/openoffice)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/mailto)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /apps/openoffice/lockdown)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /apps/openoffice)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /desktop/gnome/interface)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /desktop/gnome/lockdown)

(soffice:380): GConf-WARNING **: Can only preload directories you've added with gconf_client_add_dir() (tried to preload /apps/openoffice)

$> 

** (soffice:380): WARNING **: Invalidate all children called

*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: double free or corruption (out): 0x083560b0 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/tls/libc.so.6[0xb6e49d62]

/lib/tls/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x87)[0xb6e4b3d7]

/usr/X11R6/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_free+0x31)[0xb679d3e1]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so[0xb5216e3e]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN11SalGraphics22GetNativeControlRegionEmmRK6RegionmRK16ImplControlValueR16SalControlHandleRKN3rtl8OUStringERS0_SC_PK12OutputDevice+0xf8)[0xb7e0ef4e]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN6Window22GetNativeControlRegionEmmRK6RegionmRK16ImplControlValueN3rtl8OUStringERS0_S8_+0xcb)[0xb7ea87d5]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN7ListBox6ResizeEv+0x10f)[0xb7ee2425]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so[0xb7e98b9b]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN6Window4ShowEht+0x3de)[0xb7e98f94]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN7ListBoxC1EP6WindowRK5ResId+0xbc)[0xb7ee1482]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsvt680li.so(_ZN18PrinterSetupDialogC1EP6Window+0xac)[0xb7a1ae7e]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2a97b07]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2a8915b]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2abb18b]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ab983e]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ab99e2]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ab9a9d]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb29a019f]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ad6444]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ad61db]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ad645d]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsfx680li.so[0xb2ad61c3]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so[0xb7d1c85d]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so[0xb7ea4580]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gen680li.so[0xb4e0a489]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gen680li.so(_ZN10SalDisplay21DispatchInternalEventEv+0x76)[0xb4e31b3c]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so[0xb51ff51d]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so[0xb51ff54c]

/usr/X11R6/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0xb6793f81]

/usr/X11R6/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x18f)[0xb6795b9f]

/usr/X11R6/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0xb6798fff]

/usr/X11R6/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_iteration+0x77)[0xb67995b7]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so[0xb51ff34c]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gen680li.so(_ZN14X11SalInstance5YieldEbb+0x2f)[0xb4e37ab7]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN11Application5YieldEb+0x5e)[0xb7d25640]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_ZN11Application7ExecuteEv+0x2b)[0xb7d25709]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin(_ZN7desktop7Desktop4MainEv+0x1583)[0x806e0f5]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so[0xb7d2a1e1]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libvcl680li.so(_Z6SVMainv+0x2d)[0xb7d2a2f7]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin(main+0xd0)[0x8064ef4]

/lib/tls/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc)[0xb6dfc81c]

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin(_ZN6Window11RequestHelpERK9HelpEvent+0x39)[0x8064da1]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08091000 r-xp 00000000 08:41 7652422    /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin

08091000-08092000 rw-p 00048000 08:41 7652422    /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin

08092000-08c92000 rw-p 08092000 00:00 0          [heap]

ac400000-ac421000 rw-p ac400000 00:00 0 

ac421000-ac500000 ---p ac421000 00:00 0 

ac583000-ac6a1000 r--p 00000000 08:41 3607634    /usr/lib/openoffice/help/fr/scalc.ht

ac6a1000-ac7b3000 r--p 00000000 08:41 3607635    /usr/lib/openoffice/help/fr/scalc.db

ac7b3000-ac7bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:41 7652611    /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libmcnttype.so

ac7bb000-ac7bc000 rw-p 00007000 08:41 7652611    /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libmcnttype.so

ac7bc000-ac7d4000 r-xp 00000000 08:41 7652636    /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsrtrs1.so

ac7d4000-ac7d5000 rw-p 00018000 08:41 7652636    /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libsrtrs1.so

ac7d5000-ac7e8000 r-xp 00000000 08:41 7652550    /usr/

```

d'après vous, ça vient d'openoffice, de la glibc, de java ?

infos supplémentaires:

```

app-office/openoffice-2.3.0  USE="cairo cups firefox gnome gtk java kde pam -binfilter -dbus -debug -eds -gstreamer -ldap -mono -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner"

```

```

#> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r2-g1cb51f48-dirty i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r2-g1cb51f48-dirty i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 Sep 2007 04:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo "

LANG="C"

LC_ALL="C"

LINGUAS="en fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/webapps-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/x11 /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/genstef /usr/portage/local/layman/kde-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/mpd /usr/portage/local/layman/lapis /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/ecatmur /usr/portage/local/ebuildexchange /usr/portage/local/overlay_perso /usr/portage/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aiglx alsa apache2 artworkextrai asf bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonjour bzip2 cairo cdr cli console cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dmi dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 emerald exif ffmpeg fortran ftp fuse gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick isdnlog ithreads java javascript jikes jpeg kde kdrive libnotify libsexy lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mbox meanwhile midi mjpeg mmx mono mp3 mpeg msn mudflap musepack music mysql nautilus ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly ogg ole opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl php png pppd ps python quicktime readline real realmedia reflection samba sasl sensord server session sndfile sockets spamassassin spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg swat symlink tcpd theora threads tiff toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode upnp userlocales utempter v4l vidix vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs wmf wmp wxwindows x x264 x86 xlib xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa vga nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

j'en peux plus, j'aimerais bien pouvoir bosser convenablement et ce n'est pas le cas.

si vous pouvez m'aider, merci d'avance.

--

MobidycLast edited by mobidyc on Fri Sep 28, 2007 8:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Que donne un

```
emerge -pv openoffice
```

?

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, des "double free corruption", j'en ai aussi avec code::blocks, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi. As-tu aussi glibc 2.6.1 ?

----------

## kwenspc

Plutôt parlant comme message d'erreur:

```
javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! 
```

Que donne un java-config -L  ?

----------

## mobidyc

DidgeriDude =>

le resultat du emerge -pv openoffice est déja dans le premier post (sauf les langues), mais si tu veux le complet, le voila

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.0  USE="cairo cups firefox gnome gtk java kde pam -binfilter -dbus -debug -eds -gstreamer -ldap -mono -odk -seamonkey -sound -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="en fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

```

XavierMiller =>

ma glibc version: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4

kwenspc =>

voila le resultat de ta commande:

#> java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.12 [sun-jdk-1.5]

3)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.02 [sun-jdk-1.6]

merci

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kwenspc

Ok donc il te manque un jre, et sélectionné qui plus est. Donc: 

```
emerge dev-java/sun-jre-bin && java-config -S sun-jre-bin-1.6
```

----------

## Temet

** Hum ** ... les JDK contiennent un JRE ** Hum **   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je sais mais j'ai déjà eu des soucis assez bizarres avec ça. Et bizzarement le fait d'installer le jre et de le sélectionner par défaut réglait le pb (sous firefox notamment). Et je prends que du sun, blackdown c'est complètement "has-been".

----------

## xaviermiller

ah merci pour le conseil, je vais voir ce que ça donne avec firefox en 64 bits  :Wink: 

----------

## mobidyc

bon bah je suis en train d'installer sun-jre-bin, verrais bien ce que ça donne.

merci

--

Mobidyc

----------

## mobidyc

bon bah plus aucune erreur lorsque j'accède aux propriétés d'impression depuis que j'ai installé le jre.

c'est tout de même bizzare ce problème.

dans l'ebuild il y a marqué:

RDEPEND="java? ( >=virtual/jre-1.4 )

le USE flag java étant bien positionné, virtual/jre était installé.

donc, le problème viendrais peut-être de virtual/jre ?

en tout cas mon problème semble résolu, je testerais de chez moi ce soir (parce que le x-forwarding c pas top pour tout tester avec ma connexion internet de merde) et je changerais le status du topic si tout marche bien.

merci pour l'aide.

--

mobidyc

----------

## razer

Juste pour info au cas ou vous l'ignoreriez : Ooo fonctionne très bien sans Java, à condition de le préciser lors de la compil et de se passer de l'aide (AMHA le forum dédié est un bien meilleur support)

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> Juste pour info au cas ou vous l'ignoreriez : Ooo fonctionne très bien sans Java, à condition de le préciser lors de la compil et de se passer de l'aide (AMHA le forum dédié est un bien meilleur support)

 

Yep mais vu ses USE flag mieux vallait lui conseilelr d'installer un jre que de recompiler OOo  :Laughing:   (vu le temps que ça prend...)

----------

## razer

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yep mais vu ses USE flag mieux vallait lui conseilelr d'installer un jre que de recompiler OOo   (vu le temps que ça prend...)

 

Clair...

Comme précisé mon message était purement à titre d'information, pour une prochaine compil par exemple.

Car vu la lourdeur de cette dernière, autant rentabiliser en allégeant au max les dépendances. C'est tout du moins mon esprit lorsque je compile Ooo

----------

## kwenspc

Peros je compile jamaos OOo, j'utilise la version binaire. Et d'ailleurs la dernière version 2.3 d'OOo elle boost bien (super rapide à se lancer, bien réactive et tout)

----------

## mobidyc

hello,

bon fausse joie, toujours autant de plantage mais uniquement sous gnome

tout a l'heure, j'avais teste sans serveur X, avec le X-fowarding

je teste sous gnome et ca freeze

je teste sous kde et aucun plantage

donc, le probleme ne semble pas venir du jre, je sais pas trop quoi faire

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kwenspc

Au fait, question con, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la version pré-compilées?

----------

## mobidyc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Au fait, question con, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la version pré-compilées?

 

parceque c'est marqué dans mon premier post

 *mobidyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'utilisais openoffice-bin alors j'ai désinstallé cette version et j'ai compilé les sources - en désactivant les CFLAGS pour le rendre moins fragile (cf. la fonction pkg_setup() de l'ebuild) - et le problème persiste.
> 
> 

 

----------

## kwenspc

 *mobidyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> parceque c'est marqué dans mon premier post
> 
>  *mobidyc wrote:*   
> ...

 

Ah pardon. bon now tu peux revenir à la version bin dans ce cas  :Laughing: 

----------

## mobidyc

c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai désintallé la version source et réinstallé la version bin en enlevant le USE flag gnome.

je précis que le problème persiste.

les USE flags d'openoffice-bin:

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.0  USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="en fr -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

```

sur le forum d'openoffice, on m'a indiqué une piste.

êtant donné que openoffice ne plante QUE sous gnome, je vais tester ce soir avec la variable d'environnement suivante:

```

OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=kde

```

mais si ça marche, ce n'est qu'un contournement et ça ne résolvera pas le problème de base.

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kwenspc

Enlever le USE-flag gnome va pas aider à ce que OOo tourne sous Gnome.

Quelque chose me dit que c'est probablement une dépendance à gnome/gtk (donc indirectement à OOo et à son support gnome) qui doit déconner. Essais un revdep-rebuilt, ou une maj je sais pas (tu es en version stable j'imagine?). 

Si tout ça ça change rien, je sèche  :Neutral: 

----------

## mobidyc

 *mobidyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> revdep-rebuild ne me trouve rien.
> 
> 

 

gnome n'est pas en version stable, je le sais.

mais je sais aussi que j'avais le problème en gnome versions 2.18 et 2.19.

j'avais aussi le problème avec les version précédentes d'openoffice.

j'utilise gnome 2.20.0

si je poste maintenant c'est qu'auparavant je n'utilisais que très peu openoffice et que je n'avais pas d'imprimante, ce qui n'est plus le cas

--

MobidycLast edited by mobidyc on Fri Sep 28, 2007 10:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mickael

gtk+ peut-être ?

----------

## mobidyc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gtk+ peut-être ?
> 
> 

 

peut-être.

peut-être aussi la glibc, la glib, openoffice, ou autre chose.

pour revdep-rebuild, j'ai été jusqu'a commenter le fichier /etc/revdep-rebuild/50-openoffice-bin pour qu'il fasse une vérification complète de ce qui pourrait manquer à ooo, je sais plus ce qu'il m'avait indiqué mais y a pas de problème de dépendance.

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kwenspc

 *mobidyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j'utilise gnome 2.20.0
> 
> 

 

Dites... y aurait pas comme une faible odeur de fout*** de gueule là?  :Mr. Green: 

Depuis quand Gnome 2.20 est dans l'arbre portage officiel? Tu utilises l'overlay gnome-experimental j'imagine?

(à moins que tu te sois laisser avoir en ayant oublier de virer la ligne "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" de ton make.conf et que n'ai donc pas vu que les overlay étaient utilisés en lieu et place de l'arbre officiel, du moins pour les version supérieurs à celles proposées dans l'arbre... Mais tu aurias déjà pu avoir un doute avec le fait que les ebuild gnome 2.20 sont hard-masked.)

Ce que tu pointes est donc sans doute un soucis d'intégration, donc uniquement lié aux ebuilds gnome 2.20...

Donc tu peux aller voir les devs de ces ebuilds pour leur soumettre ton problème.  :Razz: 

[edit] je relis ton premier post, c'est pire tu as explicitement demandé que tel et tel overlay soit pris en compte via PORTDIR_OVERLAY.  :Confused:  faut pas t'attendre à ce que ça fonctionne, c'est pas pour rien que c'est hard-masked, dans un overlay qui plus est avec "experimental" dans le nom. Je serais toi j'essairais de revenir à du stable, là pour sûr ça marche.[/edit]

----------

## mobidyc

bon, le workaround fonctionne.

si je fais un "export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=kde", le problème n'est plus.

si je mets "export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome", le problème revient.

je ne sais pas ce qui change mais  ça à l'air d'être pas mal  :Wink: 

merci de vous être intéressé à mon problème

--

Mobidyc

----------

## mobidyc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *mobidyc wrote:*   
> 
> j'utilise gnome 2.20.0
> 
>  
> ...

 

je vois pas de quel foutage de gueule tu parles, pourquoi j'aurais pas le droit d'utiliser un overlay ?

le fait que gnome soit pas en version stable n'implique pas forcément que tout va planter et pour info, comme je l'ai indiqué, ooo avait déjà le même problème avec les versions précédentes de gnome qui étaient stables alors ta phrase:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je serais toi j'essairais de revenir à du stable, là pour sûr ça marche
> 
> 

 

je serais toi, je la rengainerais.

que gnome soit stable ou pas, là n'est pas le problème, si ooo plante, on devrait être capable de dire pourquoi sinon, à quoi serviraient les backtraces?

et puis à ce que j'ai vu, y a pas de sous-rubrique "logiciels non supportés" dans la rubrique "French" du forum, alors en quoi je ferais du foutage de gueule?

j'ai pas le droit de poster sous prétexte que j'utilise pas du stable ?

z'êtes bien sympa les gars mais faut arrêter de penser standardisation, si on utilisais tous les mêmes logiciels et les mêmes versions, c'est vrai qu'il y aurait moins de problème de compatibilité mais je me suis pas mis sous Linux pour ça !

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kwenspc

 *mobidyc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Je serais toi j'essairais de revenir à du stable, là pour sûr ça marche
> ...

 

Le  :Mr. Green:  était aussi là pour montrer que je disais pas ça méchamment (ça a pu être mal pris...après tout j'étais pas mal enervé par le taf aujourd'hui). C'est juste que je prenais le problème comme si tu étais en stable alors que c'est pas le cas (et la plupart du temps y a un lien fort entre problème et paquet instable voir masqué). Du coup la manière d'aborder le problème est pas le même (mais dans ton cas il semble que ça n'ait pas d'implication)

Utiliser des overlays pour des trucs comme gnome on frise l'instabilité (si si). Premièrement parce que cet overlay n'est pas complètement implantable avec l'arbre officiel et deuxièmenet parce que les overlays experimentaux souffrent de pas mal de problèmes d'intégrations (entre tous les ebuilds, les liens entre eux...). Enfin si tu dis que tout semble marcher avec, tant mieux.

Mais par contre ton problème n'est pas vraiment résolu, comme tu dis c'est un workaround. J'ai 4 machines toutes en stable (x86 et amd84) et je n'ai pas le problème avec OOo. 

Space que ça fasse ça même avec les version antèrieur de gnome. Il doit forcément y avoir un détail, un tout ptit truc qui cloche dans ta config (va savoir quoi après...)

Là avec ton workaround, j'imagine que les libs kde sont chargées et tout non? Du coup OOo n'utilise pas du tout les lib gnome derrière. Donc même si grâce à ça ça tourne sous gnome, c'est uniquement avec le support kde.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> j'en peux plus, j'aimerais bien pouvoir bosser convenablement et ce n'est pas le cas. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> z'êtes bien sympa les gars mais faut arrêter de penser standardisation, si on utilisais tous les mêmes logiciels et les mêmes versions, c'est vrai qu'il y aurait moins de problème de compatibilité mais je me suis pas mis sous Linux pour ça ! 

 

 :Laughing: 

Sinon tu as raison hein   :Wink: 

----------

## galerkin

regarde si tu n'es pas dans ce cas là:

```

http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194106

```

----------

## mobidyc

kwenspc => effectivement je l'avais mal pris, j'étais un peu énervé par cette journée qui n'en finissait plus moi aussi  :Wink:  désolé d'avoir été aussi sec dans mes propos.

galerkin  => j'ai toujours eu des problèmes avec ooo mais comme jusque maintenant je ne m'en sevais que pour ouvrir les powerpoint marrants qu'on m'envoyait par mail, je m'en préoccupais pas.

cependant, je n'avais jamais regardé la backtrace d'ooo, c'était peut-être une autre et je suis peut-être dans ce cas-ci maintenant, je vais tester.

j'ai ouvert un bug auprès d'openoffice.org

http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=82078

merci pour tout.

--

Mobidyc

----------

## kopp

Me semble avoir vu qu'il y avait des problèmes avec GTK et OOo sur les dernières versions de GTk (notamment ceux qui sont en hardmask...) peut etre une raison ?

Edit : cf ici  http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/remi/2007/09/25/the_road_to_gnome_2_20

----------

